# My Post Count is gone



## lone_husky (Dec 22, 2008)

when i logged on i noticed that my post count has gone back down to 24 i dont know why but im ticked off because i lost 204 post counts... why is this?  I know that im very mad  .........sorry i dont know if this go's in this section


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 22, 2008)

Don't know. Don't see why it matters.


----------



## lone_husky (Dec 22, 2008)

the thing is i had 228 but now i have is 24


----------



## Ratte (Dec 22, 2008)

Game deletion, perhaps.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 22, 2008)

lone_husky said:


> the thing is i had 228 but now i have is 24


 
228 isn't even that much.


----------



## lone_husky (Dec 22, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Game deletion and BH postcount deletion, perhaps.


 I know they closed a thread that was a game.   idk but all i know is that i need to jump back on and try to get it back up.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 22, 2008)

lone_husky said:


> I know they closed a thread that was a game.   idk but all i know is that i need to jump back on and try to get it back up.



Get to it.

Btw, it happened to almost all us.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 22, 2008)

Post count is irrelevant. QUALITY counts, not quantity.

Why does it matter so much to you?


----------



## Doug (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh, I see why this is a big deal to him... people say your e-penis size is determined by your post count.


----------



## lone_husky (Dec 22, 2008)

well i guess here the post count does not matter but i know when im on other forums the post count matters because the more post count you have you have more access to other threads i know one that if you dont have 1k post count you dont get access to the VIP thread and have access to change your mane and other stuff.


----------



## Aden (Dec 22, 2008)

Well, we don't do that here. Calm down.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Dec 22, 2008)

Stuff happens.


----------



## Aq Bars (Dec 22, 2008)

A common trend I've noticed on all forums that keep track of post counts is that users with larger e-peens tend to get more attention/respect, while having a post count in the double-digits will get you branded a newfag.


Well, people with low post counts usually _are_ newfags, but 9.9


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 22, 2008)

Oi, really. Post count doesnt really matter. But what happened was that after Off topic was purged of all forums games any posts you made in a forum game was taken away and does not count anymore. Just as if you post something in the new forum game section, your post count does not go up.


----------



## Aq Bars (Dec 22, 2008)

I say the best thing to do is get rid of the post counter altogether. Those who don't care won't notice, and those who do care will whine and bitch at first, but stop posting to increase their post count.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 23, 2008)

Aq Bars said:


> I say the best thing to do is get rid of the post counter altogether. Those who don't care won't notice, and those who do care will whine and bitch at first, but stop posting to increase their post count.


 
You, sir, are the most impressive new person I have seen thus far!


----------



## Aq Bars (Dec 23, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> You, sir, are the most impressive new person I have seen thus far!


Ehehe, is that a compliment?


----------



## Tycho (Dec 23, 2008)

Aq Bars said:


> I say the best thing to do is get rid of the post counter altogether. Those who don't care won't notice, and those who do care will whine and bitch at first, but stop posting to increase their post count.



But... how else will we calculate how big of a bunch of losers we are without a post counter?!


----------



## Aq Bars (Dec 23, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> But... how else will we calculate how big of a bunch of losers we are without a post counter?!


Well, we're already furries, and you can't go much lower than that


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 23, 2008)

Aq Bars said:


> Ehehe, is that a compliment?


 
Yes, I'm quite certain it is.



Aq Bars said:


> Well, we're already furries, and you can't go much lower than that


 
See what I mean? Clever!


----------



## lone_husky (Dec 23, 2008)

Well thanks for all your responses. like i said earlier ill just have to start from scratch but who cares on this site so now i have no worries...


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh god, it's this fucking guy again.  Why did you have to come back?  |:C



lone_husky said:


> idk but all i know is that i need to jump back on and try to get it back up.



Cocks.



Aq Bars said:


> A common trend I've noticed on all forums that keep track of post counts is that users with larger e-peens tend to get more attention/respect, while having a post count in the double-digits will get you branded a newfag.
> 
> 
> Well, people with low post counts usually _are_ newfags, but 9.9



Said the newfag.



Aq Bars said:


> I say the best thing to do is get rid of the post counter altogether. Those who don't care won't notice, and those who do care will whine and bitch at first, but stop posting to increase their post count.



SSSSHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 23, 2008)

but...my postcount is my health...


----------



## Masakuni (Dec 23, 2008)

It's just a number, basically.

Remember, it's not about the number of posts you have, it's about the quality of the posts you make.


----------



## Absinthe (Dec 23, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Oh god, it's this fucking guy again.  Why did you have to come back?  |:C



My sentiments exactly...


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 23, 2008)

Aq Bars said:


> A common trend I've noticed on all forums that keep track of post counts is that users with larger e-peens tend to get more attention/respect, while having a post count in the double-digits will get you branded a newfag.
> 
> 
> Well, people with low post counts usually _are_ newfags, but 9.9


Personally I pay more attention to Join Date, but ultimately it all comes down to personality. Don't listen to jerks, pay attention to the good folks. Easy, really.



Aq Bars said:


> I say the best thing to do is get rid of the post counter altogether. Those who don't care won't notice, and those who do care will whine and bitch at first, but stop posting to increase their post count.


Many have tried. None have succeeded.
... in suggesting that, that is.



David M. Awesome said:


> Oh god, it's this fucking guy again.  Why did you have to come back?  |:C


Did I miss something? I have no idea who they are.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 23, 2008)

Kesteh said:


> but...my postcount is my health...



DRAGONEER, ATTACK HIS POSTCOUNT DIRECTLY!!!!!


----------



## bearetic (Dec 23, 2008)

1. Who is this person and why is he bad? He's never annoyed me.

2. At least he's not whatshisface with the obvious troll threads. You know, the shark thread and such.

3. TRIPLE DIGIT POST COUNT :F


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 23, 2008)

character said:


> 1. Who is this person and why is he bad? He's never annoyed me.
> 
> 2. At least he's not whatshisface with the obvious troll threads. You know, the shark thread and such.
> 
> 3. TRIPLE DIGIT POST COUNT :F



1: He's stupid.  Really stupid.  He also makes literally pointless threads.

2: I prefer to assume that people are never trolls and are just exactly as stupid as they present themselves.

3: >4000


----------



## bearetic (Dec 23, 2008)

I'll chalk this thread up as evidence of #1.
/thread


----------



## Tycho (Dec 23, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Personally I pay more attention to Join Date, but ultimately it all comes down to personality. Don't listen to jerks, pay attention to the good folks. Easy, really.



There's no "Jerk/Nice-o-Meter" for the zero-attention-span types to quickly look at to gauge a person's worth as a poster, so they settle for post count.  Because someone with a huge post count must be a good guy, since he's clearly opened his fucking mouth a bunch and hasn't been banned yet.

(This is the principle upon which many forum hierarchies are founded, as most of you probably already know)


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 23, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Because someone with a huge post count must be a good guy, since he's clearly opened his fucking mouth a bunch and hasn't been banned yet.



And yet our top posters are Rilvor, me, and some of the admins. :V

Edit: And I guess Bokracroc is in there, too, but he's pretty neutral.

And of course Silibus who's a complete post-whore goody-two-shoes. >:C


----------



## Tycho (Dec 23, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> And of course Silibus who's a complete post-whore goody-two-shoes. >:C



I bet he always rolls Lawful Good characters.  *shudder*


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 23, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I bet he always rolls Lawful Good characters.  *shudder*



D:<

Disgusting


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 23, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> There's no "Jerk/Nice-o-Meter" for the zero-attention-span types to quickly look at to gauge a person's worth as a poster, so they settle for post count.


I propose this be implemented. It would go down well.



Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Because someone with a huge post count must be a good guy, since he's clearly opened his fucking mouth a bunch and hasn't been banned yet.


I laughed. Quite a bit.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 23, 2008)

Aq Bars said:


> I say the best thing to do is get rid of the post counter altogether. Those who don't care won't notice, and those who do care will whine and bitch at first, but stop posting to increase their post count.


But then FAF would lose many members thus lowering the popularity. Almost all forums I see have some kind of point system. Let it be post counts, page viewings, submissions, etc.


Adelio Altomar said:


> You, sir, are the most impressive new person I have seen thus far!


Think outside the box for a second.


----------



## lone_husky (Dec 23, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Think outside the box for a second.




well if everyone is thinking outside the box then what is inside the box?


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 23, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Said the newfag.



^this


----------



## Aq Bars (Dec 23, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Said the newfag.


Hush, you.



Xaerun said:


> Personally I pay more attention to Join Date, but ultimately it all comes down to personality. Don't listen to jerks, pay attention to the good folks. Easy, really.


Good advice; I'm still feeling my way around so I have no concrete opinions of anyone yet, but most of you seem pretty chill.



Silibus said:


> But then FAF would lose many members thus lowering the popularity. Almost all forums I see have some kind of point system. Let it be post counts, page viewings, submissions, etc.


And if those members left, nothing of value would be lost. If someone's only on a forum to jack up post count, the community is better off without them. IMHO.



Silibus said:


> Think outside the box for a second.


Sir have I offended you in some way?


----------



## Ratte (Dec 23, 2008)

Aq Bars said:


> I say the best thing to do is get rid of the post counter altogether. Those who don't care won't notice, and those who do care will whine and bitch at first, but stop posting to increase their post count.



That could help with trolls.

But some trolls are just...trolls...so they'll just keep doing it anyway.

Given that certain threads aren't restricted by postcount like quite a few others, I think this is a good idea.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 23, 2008)

Aq Bars said:


> And if those members left, nothing of value would be lost. If someone's only on a forum to jack up post count, the community is better off without them. IMHO.


No, I do not believe anyone is here for that reason. Please think... hmm.. here is an example. The Xbox 360 achievements. They dont do anything, they are a scoring system, and it doesnt change how the game is played. Its just something to motivate people to contribute more and it gives the feeling of accomplishment.


Aq Bars said:


> Sir have I offended you in some way?


No you havent. I dont care about post counts either.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 23, 2008)

This thread made me lmao while reading through, god you've really been away that long? this happened like a month or 2 ago. lol


----------



## Aden (Dec 23, 2008)

Aq Bars said:


> Sir have I offended you in some way?



Don't mind Silibus, he's a silly little bitch. :3


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 23, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> And yet our top posters are Rilvor, me, and some of the admins. :V
> 
> Edit: And I guess Bokracroc is in there, too, but he's pretty neutral.
> 
> And of course Silibus who's a complete post-whore goody-two-shoes. >:C



And me (#12 on the list) though there's also someone that hasn't been around for about a year...

But Rilvor used to have over 10,000 posts before a lot got deleted.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Dec 23, 2008)

Ty Vulpine said:


> But Rilvor used to have over 10,000 posts before a lot got deleted.



Yep. My post count has been lowered a little bit a couple times before, and that doesn't bother me.


----------



## Zentio (Dec 23, 2008)

Aq Bars said:


> I say the best thing to do is get rid of the post counter altogether. Those who don't care won't notice, and those who do care will whine and bitch at first, but stop posting to increase their post count.



^This.

& Maybe put in a rep system


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 23, 2008)

Zoltan said:


> ^This.
> 
> & Maybe put in a rep system




What exactly would/should one base that off of?


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 23, 2008)

lone_husky said:


> I know they closed a thread that was a game.   idk but all i know is that i need to jump back on and try to get it back up.


Closing threads won't do that. There's a chance you were posting in a thread that got moved to forum games. Posts made in forum games do not add to your post count.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 23, 2008)

Hmm... interesting.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 23, 2008)

I re-ran a post count update just to make sure. Everything is accurate as of now. All your other posts as I can see are in Forum Games.


----------



## Aq Bars (Dec 23, 2008)

Silibus said:


> No, I do not believe anyone is here for that reason. Please think... hmm.. here is an example. The Xbox 360 achievements. They dont do anything, they are a scoring system, and it doesnt change how the game is played. Its just something to motivate people to contribute more and it gives the feeling of accomplishment.


It does motivate people to contribute more. More spam. Please consider the difference between someone posting to contribute to discussion, and someone posting so they can say "look at my e-peen!"


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 23, 2008)

The old games were deleted so the post counts went down. I think...


----------



## Quiet269 (Dec 23, 2008)

I was somewhere over 1k before... what do I have now?

EDIT: Ok now it's 1273, so I'm still good


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 24, 2008)

Aq Bars said:


> It does motivate people to contribute more. More spam. Please consider the difference between someone posting to contribute to discussion, and someone posting so they can say "look at my e-peen!"


Too true, e-anything is sad. I do get your point, but the matter of the fact is... its not up to either of us. ^_^;


----------



## Dayken (Dec 24, 2008)

Considering the rate that people inflate their post counts around here, he'll have it back that high within a couple of months anyway.



Aq Bars said:


> A common trend I've noticed on all forums that keep track of post counts is that users with larger e-peens tend to get more attention/respect, while having a post count in the double-digits will get you branded a newfag.



This is why I don't even bother posting in a thread if I actually want or expect some kind of response. It's really annoying to take the time to type out something coherent (I'm not even talking tl;dr stuff here, for christ's sake) and be ignored, while something stupid that doesn't even contribute to a thread like "liek omg famly guy ftw" gets responses simply because that person has a ridiculous post count.


----------



## Aden (Dec 24, 2008)

Cocks.


----------



## Aq Bars (Dec 24, 2008)

Wel, there is a place for suggestions is there not? *To Site Suggestions*


----------



## .Ein. (Dec 24, 2008)

lone_husky said:


> when i logged on i noticed that my post count has gone back down to 24 i dont know why but im ticked off because i lost 204 post counts... why is this?  I know that im very mad  .........sorry i dont know if this go's in this section



Yeah I took your post count, foo'.

But don't be lookin' all 'spicious at me.  Ain't even got that shit no mo'.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 24, 2008)

Aq Bars said:


> I say the best thing to do is get rid of the post counter altogether. Those who don't care won't notice, and those who do care will whine and bitch at first, but stop posting to increase their post count.



Or instead of eliminating it, have it hidden from view but can be shown if you highlight the area where the postcount would be. Doomworld's forums is like this. Possible by making the "Posts: ###" section in white text.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 24, 2008)

lone_husky said:


> well i guess here the post count does not matter but i know when im on other forums the post count matters because the more post count you have you have more access to other threads i know one that if you dont have 1k post count you dont get access to the VIP thread and have access to change your mane and other stuff.



Here, have some of mine



> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 24, 2008)

I like the idea of the reputation bar since I've seen it on forums like the CNC Den. Red bars indicate prior/past negative behavior and green accounts for consistant good behavior. Yellow bars consist of additional good behavior as seen here:


----------

